# Ads in User Text Is Not Acceptable



## 9VIII (Mar 11, 2015)

Discussion easily turns highly technical on this forum, and I like to put links in my own text to give examples when I'm making a point.

From now on that function is completely useless given that everyone will automatically ignore links in text, any websites linked to by users will now need to be in full URL form, which breaks up the flow of text.
Unfortunately there's already many years worth of posts that have this and that information is now scrambled.

From a communication standpoint, this is a step backward.

People need to make money, it's not my site, I understand, but surely there's a better way than interfering with the function of the forum.
I get confused when I see these things in blog posts on other websites, thinking that people use links they way I do and that it somehow contains relevant information. Basically I consider this spam in the same vein as computerized telemarketing, taking advantage of a system intended for communication with people and using that to basically steal mind share, only this is more of a click-bait nature.
If you enjoy getting random phone calls from travel agencies then I guess you'd think this is fine, otherwise don't put ads in our posts.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 11, 2015)

If it took our keywords and put links in a box underneath our text that everyone knows is an ad, that would be ok, but this is just confusing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

9VIII said:


> If it took our keywords and put links in a box underneath our text that everyone knows is an ad, that would be ok, but this is just confusing.



That confusion is the point...as you said, click-bait. 

Doesn't help prior posts, but when I want to link something now, I link a longer phrase rather than just a couple of words.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 11, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Discussion easily turns highly technical on this forum, and I like to put links in my own text to give examples when I'm making a point.
> 
> From now on that function is completely useless given that everyone will automatically ignore links in text, any websites linked to by users will now need to be in full URL form, which breaks up the flow of text.
> Unfortunately there's already many years worth of posts that have this and that information is now scrambled.
> ...



Heya... I didn't realize that was still turned on. We tried it out to see if it was worthwhile, and it definitely wasn't. I find it intrusive. I've turned it off as far as I know, but caching may keep it live a bit longer.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

As far as I could tell, it stopped working a few days ago, but it never bothered me once I knew what was happening.


----------

